# Nothelle A3 Sportback ‘Spatha 210’



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

When Jens Nothelle handed me the keys to his A3 2.0TDI Sportback recently with the simple instruction to “enjoy” I wasn’t entirely sure I would. 
For starters, I was at the Hockenheimring, where the F1 big boys would be thrashing it out for points and podium places in a week’s time. And second, it was a diesel.
* Full Story *


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Nothelle A3 Sportback ‘Spatha 210’ ([email protected])*

pretty clean!!! Not too overdone on the body kit.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Nothelle A3 Sportback ‘Spatha 210’ ([email protected])*

Thats absolutly the most gorgeous A3 sportback I've seen to date, and I am so sick of silver.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Nothelle A3 Sportback ‘Spatha 210’ ([email protected])*

That euro trunk is hot. Thanks for sharing Geo.


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: Nothelle A3 Sportback ‘Spatha 210’ (judgegavel)*

Meh. Maybe it's just the poor photos (no side profile??) but so far every kit I've seen for the A3 has been awful and very un-Audi, except for the Oettinger kit which is a beauty.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Nothelle A3 Sportback ‘Spatha 210’ ([email protected])*

I think David did a pretty nice job with the photos if you ask me.
Regarding body kits, if I could just do whatever to an A3, I think I'd do the Oettinger front bumper and sideskirts with the Nothelle fender arch flares, and an OEM stock S-line grille.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Nothelle A3 Sportback ‘Spatha 210’ ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I think David did a pretty nice job with the photos if you ask me.
Regarding body kits, if I could just do whatever to an A3, I think I'd do the Oettinger front bumper and sideskirts with the Nothelle fender arch flares, and an OEM stock S-line grille. 


George. lets plan exactly that for the projcect i love it


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: Nothelle A3 Sportback ‘Spatha 210’ (VR6 NRG)*

Personally I'd go all Oettinger for a clean look. The Nothelle fenders look very tacked on, in a Ford Focus sort of way. This is all my opinion, however, so really, do whatever you want.







I'm just dissapointed by what's been coming out lately. The rieger kit, in particular, is attrocious.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Nothelle A3 Sportback ‘Spatha 210’ (uv23)*

That's the interesting thing though. When kits like the Konigseder (sp?) kit for the MK IV Golf came out, it looked a bit tacked on, but people blended it and tried different things.
This thing blended, with Oettinger front clip, maybe some B6 S4 door wings blended so that flare wouldn't stick out so much..... mixing and matching might look pretty sharp. Just MHO.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Nothelle A3 Sportback ‘Spatha 210’ (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_
George. lets plan exactly that for the projcect i love it

PLEASE DO THAT! 
That would be the hottest A3 anywhere.


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: Nothelle A3 Sportback ‘Spatha 210’ ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
This thing blended, with Oettinger front clip, maybe some B6 S4 door wings blended so that flare wouldn't stick out so much..... mixing and matching might look pretty sharp. Just MHO.

Aha! Didn't know you meant blended. That will make all the difference in the world.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Nothelle A3 Sportback ‘Spatha 210’ (uv23)*

Side Profile of the 3 door:








Sport back:
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Nothelle A3 Sportback ‘Spatha 210’ (eltonsi)*

i really like the wheels to, wonder what sizes and offsets they are?


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Not sure about the offset, but they are 19.


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

Where can we get Nothelle pieces?


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

mmmmmmmmm nothelle


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (GTiG6O)*

ive been trying to find out who the US distributer is. i was told on another forum yesterday by someone who ordered the wheels that eisenhaus (traditionaly a bmw tuner) may be the only US distributer in the US.Has anyone else inquired about the kit? i just dont like the fender flairs other than that the kit is hot!


----------



## 27spots (Sep 14, 2005)

I like the spoiler! Where can that be gotten?


----------



## reeio (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (27spots)*

As far as I know, Beverly Hills Auto Design here in California is the only shop that imports them.
http://www.beverlyhillsautodes...e.php


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (reeio)*

I KNOW I KNOW raises hand


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (cwash36)*

I met Jens Nothelle at Frankfurt. He's a really nice guy. I believe he's looking for a US distributor, or additional US distributors. I was unclear. I know he's talking to at least one more shop not mentioned here. Hopefully we'll here of someone soon.


----------



## karwint (Jul 29, 2005)

I think CEC is also in importer. try cecwheels.com


----------

